# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  In túi kebab thỗ nhĩ kỳ- túi bánh tam giác - túi bánh ngọt

## odvwnrflxqcs

IN TÚI KEBAB THỖ NHĨ KỲ- TÚI BÁNH TAM GIÁC - TÚI BÁNH NGỌT

Thiết kế và in ấn trên túi giấy đựng kebab, túi giấy đựng bánh tam giác, đựng bánh burger, bánh ngọt nhỏ nhỏ...

*[replacer_a] đựng bánh kebab tam giác thông thường có 3 loại giấy trắng thường - giấy kratf nâu - giấy thấm dầu, giấy tráng PE.
 Đơn giá dao động trong khảong 250 - 500đ /túi - tùy theo kích thước chất liệu và màu sắc in ấn.
LH: 0167 555 999 8 - 0907 92 92 25
Túi giấy kebap WWW.INVIETKIM.COM-*



 TÚI ĐỰNG 2 BÁNH KEBAB MANG ĐI
*LH: 0167 555 999 8 - 0907 92 92 25
WWW.TUIGIAYTHUCPHAM.VN WWW.INVIETKIM.COM-*




 GIẤY GÓI KEBAB THẤM DẦU GIỮ NÓNG
*LH: 0167 555 999 8 - 0907 92 92 25
WWW.TUIGIAYTHUCPHAM.VN WWW.INVIETKIM.COM-*




*LH: 0167 555 999 8 - 0907 92 92 25
WWW.TUIGIAYTHUCPHAM.VN WWW.INVIETKIM.COM-

[img]https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1E0qRK******uXpXXq6xXF***9/High-quality-wholesale-snack-food-packing-bags-bread-font-b-sandwich-b-font-sweet-donut-font.jpg[/img]
 TÚI ĐỰNG BÁNH NGỌT
LH: 0167 555 999 8 - 0907 92 92 25
WWW.TUIGIAYTHUCPHAM.VN WWW.INVIETKIM.COM-*

----------

